# Sealing 120 Problem?



## plentygood (Mar 14, 2010)

I recently bought a Holga with some extra money just to mess around with and truth be told I had absolutely no idea about anything to do with film.

Yesterday, I finished my first roll of 120 film (Kodak 160VC) and unloaded it from my camera. Then, releasing my idiot side, I somehow managed to tear off the long strip that trails off the end of the roll. The spool and actual roll are still intact (including the tapered end that says "EXPOSED Fold Under Before Sealing") and it stays rolled pretty tightly. Have I completely destroyed my chances of getting this roll developed? Can I just tape it, or what?

Again, I know pretty much nilch about film.


----------



## ann (Mar 14, 2010)

if the paper backing has fallen away from the film, the film has been exposed to light.


----------



## plentygood (Mar 14, 2010)

I was afraid of that. 

Being my first roll, I'd still like to try to get it processed in the hopes that maybe I haven't exposed all of the film.  Could I tape the end or is the piece I tore off neccessary for processing?


----------



## ann (Mar 14, 2010)

the paper isn't necessary for development, as it is removed.

give it a try and see what happens.

we all make mistakes , i bet you won't make this one again.


----------



## Vautrin (Mar 19, 2010)

So if you look at a roll of 120 film there's black paper, and behind the paper is the film.

As you wind the film, the black paper wraps around the film.

If you were to pull out the film and expose it to light, you'd get nothing but black.

If some of the paper gets loose you'll have light leaks.  It's going to depend on what exactly you mean.

So could be you just lost the last few shots.  Could be your shots will have a line of light running through the center / sides (some people expose the edge of the film to get this effect on purpose)

Best bet is to get the film developed without prints -- should only cost a couple of buks.  Then you can see if you have shots on the negatives and if it's worth printing


----------

